# Der Corona - Impfspruch des Tages x 1



## comatron (25 Apr. 2021)




----------



## Punisher (26 Apr. 2021)

LOL
super
danke


----------



## Ruffle99 (27 Apr. 2021)

F: "Wie heißt die Fahrt zum Impfzentrum?" 
A: "Spritztour"


----------



## taurus79 (27 Apr. 2021)

:thumbup: dafür


----------

